# Vaccine dangers, UK Parliament debate



## boliverchadsworth (Dec 15, 2022)




----------



## boliverchadsworth (Jan 5, 2023)

no one botherd to watch that three weeks.....that tells me a lot about our fellow posters participants.


----------



## win231 (Jan 5, 2023)

People who were vaccinated don't want to hear anything negative about it because they want to believe they made the right decision.  And they don't want to worry about possible future harm; they know they can't untake a vaccine.
I have friends who said they would never get a Covid vaccine - until they were forced to by their employers.  And my sister said she would never get the vaccine; she didn't trust it.  But after her son said he wouldn't let her babysit her grandkids or let her near them, she got vaccinated, then she said "It protected her."  And a few friends wanted to travel & they weren't allowing anyone to fly or go on a cruise without  getting vaccinated. Ironically several had to cancel their trip after testing positive after their vaccines.


----------



## Muskrat (Jan 5, 2023)

I hope people bother to read the fact check on the debate.


----------



## chic (Jan 7, 2023)

boliverchadsworth said:


> no one botherd to watch that three weeks.....that tells me a lot about our fellow posters participants.


I saw it on Twitter.


----------



## Lavinia (Jan 7, 2023)

boliverchadsworth said:


> no one botherd to watch that three weeks.....that tells me a lot about our fellow posters participants.


Don't be so quick to condemn your fellows....there is plenty of information on the vaccine. Many of us have taken the trouble to do a bit of research before making a decision about whether or not to have it. What we are seeing now simply confirms what we already know.


----------



## SeniorBen (Jan 7, 2023)

Real-world studies show updated Covid-19 boosters offer important protection against urgent care visits and hospitalizations

“Both studies show that there’s quite an important benefit from the bivalent booster that it’s adding quite a lot of extra protection against hospitalization due to Covid-19,” said Ruth Link-Gelles, an epidemiologist at the US Centers for Disease Control and Prevention who co-authored one of the studies. The studies published on Friday in the CDC’s Morbidity and Mortality Weekly Report.

Links to the studies are in the article.
https://www.cnn.com/2022/12/16/health/bivalent-boosters-vaccine-effectiveness-studies/index.html


----------



## chic (Jan 7, 2023)

win231 said:


> People who were vaccinated don't want to hear anything negative about it because they want to believe they made the right decision.  And they don't want to worry about possible future harm; they know they can't untake a vaccine.
> I have friends who said they would never get a Covid vaccine - until they were forced to by their employers.  And my sister said she would never get the vaccine; she didn't trust it.  But after her son said he wouldn't let her babysit her grandkids or let her near them, she got vaccinated, then she said "It protected her."  And a few friends wanted to travel & they weren't allowing anyone to fly or go on a cruise without  getting vaccinated. Ironically several had to cancel their trip after testing positive after their vaccines.


I know people who didn't take it either until they were faced with losing their employment or getting vaccinated.


----------



## Jean-Paul (Jan 7, 2023)

oddly enough women protest against government restrictions on abortion but meekly submit to forced injection of experimental and unprooven so called " covid-19 vaccines".

Jon


----------



## win231 (Jan 7, 2023)

SeniorBen said:


> Real-world studies show updated Covid-19 boosters offer important protection against urgent care visits and hospitalizations
> 
> “Both studies show that there’s quite an important benefit from the bivalent booster that it’s adding quite a lot of extra protection against hospitalization due to Covid-19,” said Ruth Link-Gelles, an epidemiologist at the US Centers for Disease Control and Prevention who co-authored one of the studies. The studies published on Friday in the CDC’s Morbidity and Mortality Weekly Report.
> 
> ...


The spiking cases indicate otherwise.
Advertising is needed when selling any product.


----------



## boliverchadsworth (Yesterday at 5:33 PM)

win231 said:


> People who were vaccinated don't want to hear anything negative about it because they want to believe they made the right decision.  And they don't want to worry about possible future harm; they know they can't untake a vaccine.
> I have friends who said they would never get a Covid vaccine - until they were forced to by their employers.  And my sister said she would never get the vaccine; she didn't trust it.  But after her son said he wouldn't let her babysit her grandkids or let her near them, she got vaccinated, then she said "It protected her."  And a few friends wanted to travel & they weren't allowing anyone to fly or go on a cruise without  getting vaccinated. Ironically several had to cancel their trip after testing positive after their vaccines.


----------



## boliverchadsworth (Yesterday at 5:34 PM)

*CDC investigating possible link between PFIZER booster and strokes...*


----------



## chic (Yesterday at 6:13 PM)

boliverchadsworth said:


> *CDC investigating possible link between PFIZER booster and strokes...*


They've admitted there is a connection.


----------

